# military?



## mr-iceman82 (Aug 6, 2008)

i am a 26 year old male and i am a aux officer in the south shore. my question is do you think going in to the military is the way to go to become a full time cop or should i try out of state then transfer back here??


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Iceman - do a search in the "Getting on the Job" forum and you should find a nice history on this topic.
Getting on the Job


----------

